# Damp / hab check



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Popped into Amber Leisure in Luton today enquiring about a Habitation check.They only do service and MH hire.
Hab check £125.
Damp check only £15.
I paid almost £200. last year at another dealer for a full service.
Just thought i would share this with members who own Swift and may live in the Bedfordshire area.

Can that price be beat ?

Les


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Rhino installs did our Rimor on Friday . Very thorough and lots of advice re tele. Included damp check £95. He is mobile.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

CLS(a member on here) charged me £95 + vat for a habitation service,which includes a damp test and a full report last year,I thought that was a good price,he was very thorough and is also mobile.

Are the prices you have quoted inclusive of vat?


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

mark at central leisure services charges £95 for a home visit and full hab check inclusive of VAT


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

nobody has said what the reading were, or what they should be.Any reason. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------

